# Desperately seeking old friend on Athens



## Libby D (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 33 years ago I learned to speak Greek, rather well, being taught by a Greek student I shared a flat with in Glasgow, Scotland. He moved back to Athens, after qualifying as a Naval Architect. I would very much like to get in touch with him and some other friends. Now, I wonder if anyone could tell me just how popular his name is - MOROS (Georgios). And can you think of any other way of my locating him apart from taking pot luck in the Greek White Pages. I want to do a mailshot to about 20 addresses so far but wonder if you think it will be a fruitless task. Would you agree most people in Greece as in UK don't want to be listed in the phone book?

You are so lucky to be living in Greece. I have recently begun to study Greek again and hope to, one day, move there. I would be so grateful if someone could help make that step sooner than later!

Thanks for your time

Libby


----------

